# Companies that do Custom t-shirt designs for customers



## tea411

Hi,

I have noticed a lot of companies on the net that do custom t-shirts for their customers using the customer's design, with no quantity restrictions. I would like to test out a few of my designs using this method but have had problems finding a site that has the right Ts and sizes. My questions are:

1. Have members noticed these sites and what are their usage experience if any and or suggestions for using these sites?

2. I would like a site that delivers to *London* and has a wide variety of Ts in *XXL*. I am looking for Polos (male & female), retro Ts (male: 2 stripes on the arm), normal Ts, men shirts (long sleeve) and short sleeve shirts. Good quality thick garments & wide variety of colours. I would also like the garments to be done screen printing &/or embroidery but I am open to suggestions in companies that fullfill the other criteria but get the same result as screen printing or embroidery. Are their any sites that excel in these criterias?

3. Any other advice appreciated?

Thanks in advance for your help guys!!! Hope to get a lot of help soon. Apoligies if this has been posted in the wrong part of the forum.(Not sure where it fits in???)

T!


----------



## laroi

Hi T! 
I'm actually new and I saw your post. What companies specifically were you talking about? I'm only asking because i've been looking at alot of companies too.
laroi


----------



## tea411

T-Shirt Druck, T-Shirts gestalten und verkaufen: Spreadshirt
Stampa la tua maglietta, crea una t shirt personalizzata con Eshirt.it: indossa le tue idee, Stampare su maglietta, felpa, top, canottiera, camicie, boxer, tanga, cappellini è facile e divertente
creodo.com

Well I have noticed these companies so far. I am not sure about their delivery status.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Cafe Press, Threadless etc. There are several different companies with different methods of production.


----------



## Rodney

> . I would also like the garments to be done screen printing &/or embroidery but I am open to suggestions in companies that fullfill the other criteria but get the same result as screen printing or embroidery.


The sites you listed don't do screen printing or embroidery. They do vinyl transfers or other types of "on demand" printing (like direct to garment printing). 

Screen printing is not something that can generally be done on demand or will low minimums (12+ usually)

I've used spreadshirt before (here in the US) and their flex and flock printing methods are nice (but not screen printing or embroidery). But your designs have to be vector and only 1-3 colors max.

If you don't mind getting products printed in advance and can handle larger orders, then going to your local screen printer might be your best bet. They will be able to source all types of garments and also probably offer embroidery.

The service you select will probably hinge on what your designs look like and what kind of minimums you can live with (if any).


----------



## tea411

has anyone used infinityemb.co.uk? they seem to do everything and have a wide range of garments?


----------



## Tranzition

Zazzle.com would be another... (not sure about shipping to the uk though...)


----------



## mafiax

there is another company but they have a crappy website... but you can call them and talk to them as they are really big in toronto ontario. its called oceanic commercial. www.oceaniccommercial.com


----------



## MizzBella

I use zazzle.com and I've gotten a great response before I decided to sell my t-shirts on college campuses. I've even gotten a lot of international buyers as well. You can also try cafepress.com(although I haven't tried them).


----------

